# Yildiz O/U Shotguns



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

Was in Academy Sports today and a flashy O/U caught my eye and I stopped to check it out. It was a beautiful gun and in my opinion as pretty as some 2-3K guns I have seen. I was surprised to see it was only $679. Anyone have any experience with them. I don't upland hunt very much and usually shoot skeet with my grandpas old superpose browning I was given when he passed. I do not hunt with it. Thoughts?


----------



## Nick Toti (Feb 3, 2011)

I know multiple people with them and they love them. Can't beat that gun for that price!


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

I have close friend that had one and enjoyed the gun for about a one year then it started doubling when he was shooting trap and skeet. Went back to the factory outlet twice and the problem was never solved. He moved on to the new Browning 725.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Typical Turkish made gun. Can be a workable gun, but they have a reputation of having problems later as Barbless mentioned. Their parts in the trigger mechanisms are not as hardened as the major manufactures, and thus wear out faster. For that price it might be worth getting and trying, however, I would more tempted to look at used "B" gun, i.e. Beretta, Browning. If your looking for an upland gun, I am partial to SxSs with double triggers.


----------



## steveMO (Nov 26, 2011)

Gerald Kelley said:


> I don't upland hunt very much and usually shoot skeet with my grandpas old superpose browning I was given when he passed. I do not hunt with it. Thoughts?


How much does the Super weigh? Many of them are too heavy imo for upland hunting --my Lightning weighs 8 pounds --, but if it's suitable, you've got a fine gun. I've got a modern dedicated Italian SC gun,but the Superposed is a lot more fun.There are good places that can refurbish it.


----------

